# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا عالم الكمبيوتر Acer تؤكد على الطلب القوي للحواسيب المخصصة للألعاب في الشرق الأوسط

## mohamed73

أكدت شركة Acer المتخصصة في بيع أجهزة الحواسيب الشخصية، بأنها تشهد  طلباً قوياً على الحواسيب المخصصة للألعاب في دُبي خصوصاً، و في منطقة  الشرق الأوسط عموماً. Paul Collins مدير Acer في الشرق الأوسط و إفريقيا  يُبرر هذه الزيادة في الطلب على القبول الكبير للتكنولوجيا المتطورة لدى  الإمارات، و عدم اهتمام الزبائن بالتكلفة بصورة كبيرة.Paul Collins أكد أن الحواسيب المحمولة المخصصة للألعاب باتت سلعة  محبوبة في دبي، و ذلك بفضل القبول الثقافي لها بالإضافة إلى قوة الشراء في  السوق. كولينز نوّه إلى أن الحاسب الخارق Predator 21X، و الذي كانت Acer  قد بدأت بقبول حجوزاته في العام الماضي، قد تلقى 10 طلبات من دبي لوحدها،  علماً أن Acer صنعت 300 وحدة فقط من هذا الحاسب الذي يُكلف 8999 دولار.على أية حال، سوق الحواسيب المحمولة بصورة عامة تراجع في الإمارات بعد  فرض ضريبة بقيمة 5% منذ يناير 2018، لكن Acer نجحت في رفع مبيعاتها في  المنطقة خلال هذا الشهر بفضل العروض القوية و الحملات التسويقية.

----------

